
Should your driverless car kill you if it means saving five pedestrians? [video] - LearnerHerzog
https://www.ted.com/talks/iyad_rahwan_what_moral_decisions_should_driverless_cars_make#t-339368
======
LearnerHerzog
Interesting point from the video:

 _In our survey, we did ask people whether they would support regulation and
here 's what we found. First of all, people said no to regulation; and second,
they said, "Well if you regulate cars to do this and to minimize total harm, I
will not buy those cars." So ironically, by regulating cars to minimize harm,
we may actually end up with more harm because people may not opt into the
safer technology even if it's much safer than human drivers._

------
whack
" _Should a driverless car kill its driver if it means saving the lives of
your spouse and two children?_ "

I somehow get the feeling that the majority of people would give wildly
contradictory answers to the two questions.

------
melling
Let Andrew Ng address the Trolley problem:

[https://youtu.be/21EiKfQYZXc?t=1h25m50s](https://youtu.be/21EiKfQYZXc?t=1h25m50s)

